# Any applications similar to TweetDeck?



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Twitterrific uses a single column layout, and I'm growing tired of it. TweetDeck looks promising, however it uses Adobe Air and I refuse to load anything Adobe on my computer (don't ask me why, just accept I don't). So are there any other multi-column applications for Twitter that don't use Adobe Air?


----------

